# small amount of meth



## 8n398k20k280 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello guys, can someone help me with a recipe for making meth at home in small quantities?
like from pseudo extracting from sudafed etc


----------



## sleeplessmania

[Pseudo]-ephedrine extraction from pills [Sudafed in your case]
2 routes of methylamphetamine from tablets [Sudafed extraction is included here too]
[Re]-crystallization guide


----------

